# البنزين ومخاطره على صحة الإنسان



## إسلام علي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

البنزين ومخاطره على صحة الإنسان











*بقلم: عادل الدغبشي* - *اليمن*


يتعرض الإنسان في حياته اليومية لعدد كبير من المواد الكيميائية التي تدخل إلى جسمه سواء عن طريق طعامه أو شرابه أو تنفسه أو عن طريق ملامسته لتلك المواد.

ويعد البنزين ( الجازولين ) من احد أهم المواد الكيميائية الواسعة الانتشار والتي يمكن أن يتعرض الإنسان لها في حياته اليومية، سواء عن استنشاق أبخرتها بشكل مباشر، أو بشكل غير مباشر من خلال المصادر التي تحتوي على كميات عالية من البنزين، كما يحصل داخل المنازل عند التدخين أو استخدام الصمغ الصناعي في تثبيت السجاد أو من طبقة الأثاث اللامعة أو من المذيبات الصناعية، وحتى في مواقف السيارات أو الأماكن ذات الكثافة العالية من أبخرة عوادم السيارات أو المصانع القريبة. 

لذا هل ندرك ما معنى أننا نستنشق البنزين يوما، وما هي المخاطر الصحية المترتبة على ذلك؟
مستشار الأمان والسلامة المهنية، الدكتور عبد الصمد الحكيمي، يؤكد "أن البنزين يتسرب إلينا من كل هذه البوابات ليأخذ طريقه إلى الدم، ومنه يسري إلى أنحاء الجسم لتختزن كميات منه في نخاع العظم وفي الأنسجة الشحمية". 

ففي ورقة العمل التي قدمها خلال "المؤتمر العلمي الأول حول إصابات العمل"، الذي نظمه مستشفى جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا مؤخرا، قال الحكيمي: "إن البنزين يدخل الجسم إما عبر استنشاق الهواء الملوث ومن ثم إلى الرئة، وإما إلى الجهاز الهضمي عبر شرب الماء الملوث، وإما عبر الجلد حينما يلامس المواد المحتوية على البنزين". ويرى الحكيمي، أن المشكلة تأتي حينما تتحلل مركبات البنزين في الجسم، خاصة في الكبد ونخاع العظم لتنتج عنها مواد ضارة أخرى، تبقى في الجسم مدة قصيرة أي حوالي يومين ليتم بعد هذا إخراجها مع البول". ويتابع:" لو نظرنا إلى الأمر بشكل أدق نجد أن أهم مصادر تعرض الفرد العادي في الدول الغربية كالولايات المتحدة للبنزين هي تدخين سجائر التبغ، إذْ تمثل نسبة 50 بالمائة منها، أما عوادم السيارات ومن المصانع فتمثل 20 بالمائة فقط. والكمية التي تدخل الجسم لدى من يُدخن 32 سيجارة يومياً هي حوالي 1.8 ملغم، أي عشرة أضعاف ما يتعرض له الشخص غير المدخن والذي يعيش في نفس البيئة". 

*أضرار كبيرة**: *

هناك عوامل تحدد مدى احتمال تعرض المرء لآثار البنزين الصحية بعد دخوله الجسم، لعل أهمها – بحسب الحكيمي- هي الكمية المتناولة وطول مدة التعرض له، فكلما طالت مدة التعرض ظهرت الآثار الصحية الضارة وإن كانت الكمية ضئيلة نسبياً، وكلما ارتفعت كمية البنزين في الهواء المستنشق ـ أي حوالي 10,000 إلى 20,000 (PPM) ولو لوقت قصير لا يتجاوز الخمس أو العشر دقائق فإن الآثار قد تصل إلى حد الوفاة.

كما أن التعرض المفاجئ لكميات أقل ـ أي حوالي 700 إلى 3000 (PPM) قد يؤدي إلى الدوخة وتسارع نبضات القلب والتشويش الذهني والنعاس وربما فقدان الوعي. كما أن تناول مأكولات أو مشروبات ملوثة قد يسبب قيئاً أو حرقةً في المعدة إضافة إلى الأعراض المتقدمة على الدماغ والوعي، كما أن وقوع البنزين على الجلد يسبب احمراراً وتسلخا جلديا، وأما على العين فقد يسبب تلفاً في القرنية وأجزاء العين الخارجية الأخرى. 

فالبنزين أحد أبرز الهيدروكربونات العطرية المكونة للغازولين التي تؤثر على صحة الإنسان، و ينتج عن الغازات المنبعثة من عوادم السيارات والأبخرة في محطات الوقود، أو ما يتسرب من خزانات الوقود، وكذلك دخان السجائر. كما يستخدم البنزين كمادة مذيبة في العديد من الصناعات مثل صناعة البلاستيك والنايلون واللواصق والغراء والألياف الصناعية والمواد المُلمعة والأصباغ والمبيدات الحشرية والمذيبات الصناعية وحتى الأدوية. أما المصادر الطبيعية للبنزين فهي الغازات المتصاعدة في أبخرة البراكين وفي حرائق الغابات. وأكثر الناس تعرضاً له، العاملون في الشحن وإصلاح السيارات وصناعة الأحذية وتكرير وتصدير النفط.

كما أن للرصاص الموجود في البنزين، تأثيرات سلبية كبيرة وخطيرة جداً أهمها فقر الدم، التهاب مزمن للكلى قد ينتج عنه فشل كلوي، صعوبة في التخلص من حمض البوليك والإصابة بالنقرس، التهاب في الكبد قد يتطور إلى تليف كبدي ودوالي في المريء، ثم ارتفاع في حموضة المعدة والاثنى عشر، وقد تنتهي بغيبوبة كبدية؛ كما يؤثر الرصاص على المخ والجهاز العصبي المركزي والجهاز العصبي المحيطي، فيظهر شعور بالإرهاق والخمول وتوتر زائد والتهاب في الأعصاب. أما بالنسبة للرئتين فإن الرصاص يحدث تهيجا في أغشية الشعب الهوائية فتحدث حالات ربو ونزلات شعبية، وأحياناً يحدث تليف للقلب.

بالإضافة إلى أن للرصاص تأثيرا كبيرا على الأطفال والحوامل نظراً لقابليتهم المرتفعة لامتصاصه، وبطء إخراجه والتخلص منه، وحساسية الجهاز العصبي المركزي الشديدة لهذا النوع من التلوث أثناء نمو وتطور الطفل خاصة في السنوات الخمس الأولى من عمره. 

وبسبب ترسب الرصاص في المخ وما يحدثه من إعاقة لنمو خلايا المخ وباقي الجهاز العصبي، فقد يظهر على صغار الأطفال نقص في معدلات الذكاء (IQ) مع صعوبة في التركيز قد تصل بهم إلى حالة تخلف عقلي. كذلك فإن النمو العام للطفل يتأثر بذلك، حيث أظهرت الدراسات أن ارتفاع معدلات الرصاص عند الحوامل أدى إلى نقص أوزان أجنتهن، وقد ينتج عنه ولادة أطفال متخلفين عقلياً أو مشوهين.

*التدابير اللازمة**: *

ويرى الأطباء أن من التدابير التي يجب علينا أتباعها لتلافي الإصابة بالتسمم والتلوث، الناجمة عن استنشاق البنزين، تقليل التلوث البيئي الهوائي مهمة عامة ومسؤولية جماعية تشترك فيها الدولة والمؤسسات والأفراد.

وقد طرحت بعض الجمعيات الطبية المهتمة عددا من الإجراءات المهمة التي تجدر مراعاتها لتقليل تلوث الهواء وتخفيف تأثيره مثل: توعية الناس عن تلوث الهواء ومصادره الأساسية وتأثيره في البيئة والصحة، وإدخال موضوع البيئة ضمن المنهج الدراسي، وتنظيم برامج تدريبية، وتثقيف المجتمع من خلال التلفزيون والنشرات الإعلامية. إلى جانب تقليل الازدحام داخل المدن، وتشجيع استخدام النقل العام. وتحديد السرعة على الطرق. وتشجيع استخدام البنزين الخالي من الرصاص، بالإضافة إلى إجراء فحص دوري للمحركات السيارات. 

ونظراً للدور الهام الذي يلعبه الغطاء النباتي عموماً، والأشجار بشكل خاص في تنقية الهواء والتقليل من تأثير ملوثاته، فإنه من الضروري منع قطع الأشجار، وإعادة تشجير المناطق القابلة للزراعة، وإنشاء الحدائق العامة داخل المدن وحول المناطق الصناعية، مما يعود بالتأثير الإيجابي على صحة الإنسان ونشاطه.
عن الوكالة العربية للأخبار العلمية


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع الرائع.
ولكن عندي تعليق بسيط حول عوادم السيارات التي تنطلق في الجو وتؤثر على صحة المجتمع بشكل كبير فأين المسؤولين عن هذا الأمر ولماذا لا يتم تحرير مخالفات مغلظة بحقهم.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
أخي العزيز
على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## Future City (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض الناس يفصلون الكنداسه عن السيارة وهذا خطر وقد يؤدي إلى الوفاة في حال إستنشاقها.
الأمر الآخر عمال تعبئة الوقود بالمحطات هم الأكثر عرضه للوفاة والأمراض لكثرة جلوسهم بجانب البنزين

الحل لماذا لانبدأ بتصفية الديزل من الكبريت كمافعلت الدول الكبيرة مثل السويد وبريطانيا وألمانيا وأيضا أمريكا وغيرهم , ولماذا لانضع خيار الديزل الحيوي ؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

